# NAS / Router problems. Low transfer speed.



## Saakki (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello there. I decided to turn to you to ask what is going on with my new NAS, Netgear Stora 1tb. I have tried 2 different routers and several setups etc but the problem persists. The problem is that when I turn on Stora, everything is fine, for a minute. I can transfer maybe one big file to it but then the transfer speed drops *to around 100 kbps* / *from 15 mb */ second. Thats unbearable. I have to reset my router to make it work again but the problem doesnt go away. Is the problem in Stora setup or router settings or with the network adapter. Stora is in network with two computers and in the same router as internet connection from cable.

 I have tried fiddling with NAT / upnp / firewalls on/off but not a cigar. At the best time I was able to transfer about 6 gb of stuff before the magical 100 kbps transfer rate cap became back. Routers tested with: TW-EA501 v3 and A-Link RoadRunner 44. Should I get a better router or something? Someone recommended me NetGear WNDR3700 but its a bit expensive + I dont use wireless at all. All connections in my place are using ethernet cables.

http://img821.imageshack.us/i/problems.png/

Thanks in advance.

- Saakki


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 14, 2010)

Have you tried disabling QoS?


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 14, 2010)

Well if you are transferring on the same internal network, then NAT/uPnP shouldn't matter.  I doubt it is a firewall issue, as that would cause the speed issue at all times.

Try turning the Stora off, then back on, and see if speeds go back to normal.  It could be that the Stora is being overloaded.  I've seen cheap NASes have this problem often when writing files to the NAS.


----------



## Saakki (Aug 15, 2010)

Ok thanks. Somebody adviced for me to "Go to preferences and turn off UPnP router configuration." Do you mean I turn the Qos from router? And btw the magical 100 kbps cap comes around even without transfering any stuff. Its just a matter of time. It can be already there when I start transfering stuff, but yes the turning on/off does help.

 I cannot go to Stora preferences because Firefox wont let me : Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete.


----------



## Saakki (Aug 15, 2010)

No go. This problem seems to be very random. Sometimes works fine, sometimes only 100 kbps speed. God damn weird stuff.


----------



## kciaccio (Aug 15, 2010)

Saakki said:


> Hello there. I decided to turn to you to ask what is going on with my new NAS, Netgear Stora 1tb. I have tried 2 different routers and several setups etc but the problem persists. The problem is that when I turn on Stora, everything is fine, for a minute. I can transfer maybe one big file to it but then the transfer speed drops *to around 100 kbps* / *from 15 mb */ second. Thats unbearable. I have to reset my router to make it work again but the problem doesnt go away. Is the problem in Stora setup or router settings or with the network adapter. Stora is in network with two computers and in the same router as internet connection from cable.
> 
> I have tried fiddling with NAT / upnp / firewalls on/off but not a cigar. At the best time I was able to transfer about 6 gb of stuff before the magical 100 kbps transfer rate cap became back. Routers tested with: TW-EA501 v3 and A-Link RoadRunner 44. Should I get a better router or something? Someone recommended me NetGear WNDR3700 but its a bit expensive + I dont use wireless at all. All connections in my place are using ethernet cables.
> 
> ...



Why don't you get a gigabit switch?  It will triple your transfer speeds. You can get CAT 6 for dirt cheap on monoprice.com.


----------



## Saakki (Aug 15, 2010)

I possibly buying a router with gigabit ports so thats not a problem. Just concerned that will the problem disappear when I get newer / better router.


----------



## kciaccio (Aug 15, 2010)

Try re-installing the network card. I heard that helps in these situations.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Aug 16, 2010)

Im wondering if maybe its the Stora itself. Try tansfering a large file from one computer to another see what happens (excluding stora out of it). If its still there try from the other computer to stora.


----------



## Saakki (Aug 16, 2010)

Gonna reinstall and also try moving to another computer. Thanks..but I seriously think that its those routers that im using. Dunno if they propely communicate with Stora.


----------

